
Show HN: MaxSus – Leveraging hybrid design to build a quality guitar for cheap - akumpf
https://makefastworkshop.com/hacks/?p=20190523&h=2
======
akumpf
Direct link to the video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEhSXTKpjQE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEhSXTKpjQE)

Also, all the design files are open source and available on Thingiverse:
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3649542](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3649542)

Let me know if you have any thoughts/questions!

